# The Secret Life of Bees - An excellent Read



## moonandsun (Jun 6, 2004)

Ah, I've finished this book on the advice of a former teacher and I must say it was great. The charecters were so vivid and exciting and the plot was really original. 

I'd recomend it to all.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 9, 2004)

what is it about? the title draws me in and I want to know more so please tell me what it is about.


----------



## moonandsun (Jun 14, 2004)

It's the story about a girl who's loss of her mother and strange staue drives her to find three eccentric beekeepers. I'll say no more.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 16, 2004)

Well maybe I will check it out then. But I do wish that you would tell me more I don't quiet see why it is so great.


----------

